# new glock annual magazine



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

they sure are pushing the 45GAP aren't they!!
honestly i can not blame them - based on pure logic the GAp makes a lot of sense but we finikie buyers just can't let loose of the ACP with its 100 years of nostalgia
but you gotta admit - newer powders, newer technology, newly designed case - the GAP with same ballistics and smaller grip size makes good sense

the ACP case makes sense for the 1911 frame

now if the ammo wasn't so $$$$ and easier to find

I wonder what glock gave in terms of $$ to get them to choose the GAP?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

They're just furthering a new market on the 45GAP. From what I've seen, it never has really taken off. This is just another attempt. Don't get me wrong---I'm a Glock man myself. The 45 GAP isn't really new either. IMO, the 45 GAP, the 357SIG have less of a following than the 10mm. The real numbers are probably still being deciphered. Propagation will occur only when there is a niche to be filled. Now on the other hand---the new 5.7 round might really take off.


----------

